# After DP: Trying weed again..



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey, I have recently recovered from DP/DR and I feel the need to try weed again and take it slow. Just wanted to ask everyone their experience after their recovery.

My DP/DR wasn't weed induced but it happen 3 days later after my last weed session. Any opinions, tips and stories would be great.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Man Meat (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys are so fucking bitter towards something that isnt even to blame for your problems. He's looking for tips and his mind is set on trying it, so try to make him feel better about and stop projecting you douche knockers! @startingover don't smoke too much at first just take it slow like you said, and make sure your in an ok enviroment that won't stress you to much


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you able to handle your negatives thoughts and your anxiety?

When you think about smoke weed do you feel fearfull,insecure?

Is so,then don't do it.Cause your mind will probably give you a panic attack.

If you feel comfortable,secure about it,that means you must be able to.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Any opinions, tips and stories would be great.


Opinion: it's a mistake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

I can only say, I wouldn't do it, and my DP/DR is not drug induced.

I've been reading Oliver Sacks' book "Hallucinations" -- it's quite fascinating. In his early years as a medical student he experimented with many psychedelic drugs, weed, just a ton of things. He is now 85 and quite well.

But it depended on his state of mind. Sometimes he got so scared to death he'd thought he'd lost his mind. He would have to phone a friend (a doctor) to watch him ... sometimes for a few days.

If you have a propensity towards dissociating, well, IMHO, why tempt fate?

Sacks is mentally strong, very healthy emotionally. He wanted to know about what his patients experienced. Experiments with all such drugs are often done on completely healthy individuals with NO history of any problems -- and these people become psychotic -- albeit temporarily. They may get frightened or ride it out.

I know a lot of friends who were "hippies" in the 1960s (though I was a young girl then) who tried all many of drugs -- and they were far more "pure" then. Some got scare to death, others felt nothing, others exacerbated problems they already had. It depends on so many factors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

What I find amazing is one story wherein he was high on something for I don't know how long. He hallucinated his best friends coming over to visit. He chatted with them and went in to prepare dinner. When he came back into the living room they weren't there. They'd never been there. He really thought he'd destroyed his brain with that. I have no clue what he took, but even mixed meds.

One can have hallucinations, (usually not interacting with the hallucination) without being psychotic.

When I have been under anesthesia and wake up -- I am sometimes frightened and out of it. Other times I have no problem. Ketamine and other dissociatives are used in anesthesia. I had no choice re: any surgery I've had. Didn't pleaes me that my worst concern was the DP/DR.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your concern and opinions.

But most people don't know why I got DP/DR and it wasn't weed induced, I still dont believe weed caused my DP/DR.

I became severely depressed because of a girl. A girl that I couldn't go out with because of her religious beliefs and her family will disapprove. That's when the panic attacks started coming and all that sh** and After going thru my issue with dp/dr I started eating healthy, going to the gym more, trying to be more optimistic and after recovering from dp/dr a little bit. She left her religious beliefs behind and was disbanded and was never allowed to speak to her family again. You could say she was in a cult. After that I began talking to her and now I've been dating her for a month now.

One month and a half of dp/dr free so far because I believe she caused it without her knowing. Now as for weed, I already had 6 sessions of me smoking since I posted this thread and its been going good but I'm going to quit. I just don't feel the excitement anymore. I guess I found my happiness so far in life. Thank you all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

teambreezy said:


> Is she a jew? i heard they have secret pills which can induce DP. My advise would be.. smoke weed just dont drink or eat anything she prepares.


? Judaism is a cult? WT ...

whatever


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

HOW LONG DID YOU HAVE DP


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Wouldn't if I were you. Just to Avoid the DP/DR. Esp after you recovered. But thats your choice.
And even if it wasn't weed induced in the first time..it could be the next cus most people get it from weed too. Just my opinion !


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

teambreezy said:


> Is she a jew? i heard they have secret pills which can induce DP. My advise would be.. smoke weed just dont drink or eat anything she prepares.


Funny, and she wasn't a Jew.



Fearless said:


> if you have really dealt with the issues behind DP, and faced your fears, you have no reason to fear weed.
> 
> if you"re only fooling yourself that you have recovered but really not, it can take you back to square one.
> 
> the fact that you need to ask people on a forum about it shows serious insecurity and a confusion about DP and weed.


If you didn't read my last updated post, I did mention I smoked weed a couple of times since I started this thread. I don't fear weed and never did. I already got over my fears.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

DP boy said:


> HOW LONG DID YOU HAVE DP


For a few months. Like most people.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> if you woulda got over your fears, you would not opened this thread.


Don't feed me your depressive shit to me. I was concerned about it, I wasn't feared by it. There's a difference.

Does my thread even remotely show fear? I was asking peoples opinions about it. Dumba**


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> this emotional reaction just confirms that I hit the nail on the head.
> 
> depressive shit? lol
> 
> people tend to talk ridiculous things when they are told the truth


Dude I have no fear from a drug. Stop trolling already. You think you know things when in reality your just as clueless as the people trying to find answers. Good luck with your DP/DR.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> I recovered thank you.
> 
> so why you opened the thread?


>529 post

>Recovered- Leaving forum (September 2012)

>Still here

>ISHYGDDT

''if you're only fooling yourself that you have recovered but really not, it can take you back to square one.'' - Fearless


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i respect fearless and what hes got to say but he assumes to much with ppl


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i would just be carful and just smoke the relaxed euphoric weed not the fuck you up beyond all reckoning weed so no indica strains


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

I really enjoy my time on weed. I use a very small amount. Anxiety can come from too much. Don't want the side effects? Don't smoke so damn much. One hit. That's all I need. It absolutely helps me connect with my body, enjoy eating, drinking water, exercising, and is inspiring. Two hits is one too many.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> so you can't answer ok.
> 
> idiot lol


I already answered your question.

And Good luck with your DP bro. You can't hide it from me.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> I get it so you call your fear a concern now.
> 
> People suffering from DP are masters in lying to themselves. I was too. Recovery, now, from my current perspective is basically stop lying to yourself. Stop saying that you're not hurt by your father's emotional games, stop saying that you can stand everything without a tear, stop acting like you don't need some love sometimes, admitting there are things you want to do but your fears stop you, etc.. But these things can be hard to admit sometimes, so you need to be in a really deep hell in order to change. In an other way, you pain from DP needs to be greater than the pain you are avoiding.
> 
> A psychiatrist told me back then that if you're experiencing panic attacks, and there are unresolved problems in your life (which means its not an illness, but a reaction), than panic is really just a unique way how tension manifests itself. He said that finding the solution is simple. You have to look around in your life, and ask yourself, "In which (important) part of my life I'm lying to myself?". That's where the solution is. If you have DP, it's probably more than one.


Dude I haven't felt symptoms of DP for a month and a half now. Why would I lie? Asking peoples opinions, stories and experience is fear? Then you don't know what fear is.

And even if I did have fear, so you're saying the average human being doesn't have fear?

lol idiot. You have DP bro. You don't have to explain to me anything, I already recovered. And yes you are a master of lying because you can't even fool me with your copy and paste.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> I didnt even tell nothing in that post which would suggest im still DPd. so its obvious that your accusation towards me is based on something else.
> 
> youll not be able to convince people that I still have DP because theyll see your motivations. but you can try I like challenges.
> 
> ...


Now I'm no psychiatrist but it seems to me your being in denial and your also neglecting your thoughts when it comes to this topic. It seems like your just contradicting yourself in the way you write and express things. Now you have been ''supposedly'' recovered in September 2012 but you're still here.

Now the only thing that keeps me coming to this site right now is your stupid ass, arguing that I have fear. I mean who doesn't have fear, I'm afraid of heights and lions but you don't see me posting threads about my fear? And of course that's one of the process of recovering dp/dr which I have done a long time ago. You seem to be clueless when it comes to being recovered from DP/DR.

I really don't know why people take your advice when you, yourself is still suffering from DP and it shows!. Your advice are pointless and has already been said but some person who hasn't been on in years.

But when I come back to this site now I only see desperate people looking for answers and idiots like you who know think they know the answers. People are different.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> which part I'm contradicting myself? I'm here because I want to help people. Open a thread "Did Fearless help you?" and you'll find people saying yes.
> 
> "Dude I have no fear from a drug."
> 
> ...


You don't have fear?

My point im trying to get across, Is that I don't have fear from a drug. I have fear in a lot of things like a normal human being, are you some sort of artificial intelligence (well low intelligence) who doesn't show emotions? lol you are the biggest idiot on this site.

Yes I am emotional because according to you being recovered from dp/dr you can't have emotions or you still have dp/dr... Should I say it again? idiot.

I don't have to talk shit to you to know what you're suffering from. If you knew, and were confident enough you didn't have dp/dr you wouldn't keep responding to me like your in denial. You could keep attacking me that I have DP/DR but the truth is after this conversation is done, i'll be long gone with my life and you will still be here arguing with the rest of this site how you recovered and how better you are than these people.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> "Yes I am emotional because according to you being recovered from dp/dr you can't have emotions"
> 
> Who wrote this?
> 
> ...


Opening a thread about you? Lol Why would I? I'm embarrassing you in this thread right here. You look like an idiot right now. Egomaniac and Narcissistic Personality Disorder much? Should I also tell you that being an egomaniac and NPD also induces DP/DR or did you already know that? lol (Bonus points if you could guess who I am)

From your last post you can't really answer my questions which makes you look even more in denial.

Let's hear your fears fearless?

All you did was make yourself look like an ass by assuming too much and it backfired on you.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> You're not answering any of my questions. No wonder.
> 
> my fears? well, I fear of intimate relationships, because I still have some unresolved relationship towards my childhood and my mother, it was 90% when I was DPd, now it's about 20%, but still is. I fear that a lot of dysfunctional fears and beliefs I learned from my parents are still operating in me and I may not use my full potential (Im actually sure I don't). I also have a slight fear of alcohol, because even though I stopped, sometimes I like to drink a beer and knowing that my family was full of alcoholic men, it'd be sad to follow their route. I also fear that I'm confused about the relationship I was in (whether it was real love or dependency), and I may let that great girl go.
> 
> these are some of my fears. I admit them, because I'm a man. I don't run away, I'm not a coward like you.


Lol because I say I'm not afraid of weed you accuse me of being a coward and not admitting my fears.. For the last 2 pages I continued to tell you that I'm not afraid of weed.

It's like if someone told you, hey I want to drink beer but I want to mix it with hard alcohol does anyone got any stories of how they felt after their dp was gone... did they feel weird or did they feel uncomfortable drinking alcohol. And then here comes this in denial egomaniac who says you don't have to fear drinking because if you do then you automatically have dp/dr and you haven't got over your fears. Mind you that alcohol didn't induce your dp/dr, but you are going to have dp/dr if you fear it.

See where I'm coming from? No, you probably don't because you love to repeat yourself. So I'm just going to take you as some low intelligence human being who thinks they are above a mental illness community. Sure.

Now you had traumatic childhood which caused your DP/DR and you still haven't got over with. You still have dp/dr. Your in denial bro. 90% of traumatic experience and now you only experience 20% of it. People who get over their traumatic childhood get recovered from dp/dr, you still have issues with yourself which in time you're going to be making a thread on your 100% full relapse. So please if you haven't 100% fully recovered from DP/DR don't make assumptions like you are better than anyone. If thats the case, I'm better than you because I'm 100% fully recovered.

I recovered my own way. Not taking your advice and I'm sure, the people who took your advice are still not fully cured from dp/dr.

Also, people who make percentages of how their dp is during the day, ain't curing themselves from dp/dr. Maybe you are this person (secretly in denial) but I'm just telling you how it goes. Maybe you will take this advice.

God how I hate when people make percentages of their experience. It's like asking a crack addict how high you feel today.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Susto said:


> *psy**c**ho*ses reigning is this topic LoL


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> "Also, people who make percentages of how their dp is during the day, ain't curing themselves from dp/dr."
> 
> Where did I wrote that I'm only recovered X%? Nowhere.
> 
> You're really an idiot. Your posts are falling apart from lack of cohesion and reasoning, and you build your arguments on things nobody never wrote down.


It's also funny how you only take one part from my post. And start attacking it.

You know I'm right. You're are getting destroyed. You already admitted you still have troubles with your traumatic experience which is a major part of DP/DR for anyone. You haven't recovered and that's my point. As for fear. You could believe what you want. You're the only egomaniac liar in this thread. Not me.

I'm not building an argument on things that nobody ever wrote down. I'm building an argument on things you are trying to assume. You are just too stupid to realize it.

This thread is really making you look bad. I'm sure people will probably take second thoughts on listening to your advice on this forum.



> Where did I wrote that I'm only recovered X%? Nowhere.


I never said you did. I said you probably do this.



> Maybe you are this person


Keyword: Maybe

I also said that people who make percentages on their experiences is also stupid.



> Don't respond cuz I will stop reading you I wasted too much time already.
> 
> I wish you what you deserve.


Hey, at least You managed to take one piece of advice from me. ''cuz'' that shit cool yo.. lol

For the people out there who are trying to find a cure, don't listen to people like Fearless because the idiot still has DP/DR and when I bring a sensitive topic to him he runs away like a true coward. The guy has Narcissistic Personality Disorder and Egomaniac attributes and still manages to give advice even tho the bastard still hasn't got over his traumatic experience.

Now that's a true fear. Which DP/DR will carry on with you for many years. So buckle up for the long hall buddy. If you knew anything about DP/DR you will know people experiences are different than yours, and people recoveries are different than yours, and peoples curing methods are different than yours. But you're not even at the recovery part so when you get there, I will not congratulate you, but I'm sure people here will.

Destroyed.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Fearless said:


> I fear of intimate relationships, because I still have some unresolved relationship towards my childhood and my mother


Fuck, I realized I fear the same 3 days ago when I was thinking how would it be to live with a girl. Feels bad man.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

fearless can u explain the phases of recover u went through you know the stages


----------

